# Temp rise before AF?



## alex_85

Does anyone who charts have a temperature rise just before your period is due? Usually my temps start to drop a few days before AF, and they started to this month, but then yesterday and this morning they went higher again. I am due AF tonight/tomorrow morning. Also, FF says I O'ed on CD18, but could it have been CD17 instead?


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e8600


----------



## Doingit4us

Have u tested yet? My temps start dropping right before also. I'd say u might be pregnant and it looks like you O'd on the 18th


----------



## Jrie1

Doingit4us.... Did u check ur temp? How was your flight...

Alex! Hi nice to meet u. I'm excited you temps are up. It usually means your preggy! Yayyyy. By now if af was coming your temps should have dropped. Mines are still 99.8 and I'm normally 98.7.I'm not due for af til tues or wed. So I'm very nervous and hope it stays up tomorrow and monday.


----------



## alex_85

No, I havent tested yet. I will wait till monday or tuesday I think, if AF doesn't show. I'm probably not preg, but the temp rise has never happened to me before. I've been exhausted all this week, headaches, sooooo irritable, to the point of holding myself back from being rude to customers in work, which I NEVER do usually, then teary for being grumpy! I've had cramps all week, the tops of my boobs, near my armpits hurt, like I've done push-ups or something? Plus my nose bled last night, which is very unusual for me. 

Just have to wait and see I guess :shrug:


----------



## Doingit4us

Jrie1 said:


> Doingit4us.... Did u check ur temp? How was your flight...
> 
> Alex! Hi nice to meet u. I'm excited you temps are up. It usually means your preggy! Yayyyy. By now if af was coming your temps should have dropped. Mines are still 99.8 and I'm normally 98.7.I'm not due for af til tues or wed. So I'm very nervous and hope it stays up tomorrow and monday.

I'm still flying...lol. About to depart ATL. My temp was lower this morning but I think that'd because I only got 3 hours of sleep. Was yours 99.8 again this morning?


----------



## Doingit4us

alex_85 said:


> No, I havent tested yet. I will wait till monday or tuesday I think, if AF doesn't show. I'm probably not preg, but the temp rise has never happened to me before. I've been exhausted all this week, headaches, sooooo irritable, to the point of holding myself back from being rude to customers in work, which I NEVER do usually, then teary for being grumpy! I've had cramps all week, the tops of my boobs, near my armpits hurt, like I've done push-ups or something? Plus my nose bled last night, which is very unusual for me.
> 
> Just have to wait and see I guess :shrug:

Why don't u think u are pregnant? Your symptoms seem really good. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Jrie1

@ Alex... I think your preggy. All ur symptoms and temp rise are really good signs for you! I hope u get ur bfp!

@doingit4us.... Yes it was 99.8 again. Yea I guess its hard to get a good temp without a full nights rest. How much of a difference was it in ur temps?


----------



## alex_85

Doingit4us said:


> Why don't u think u are pregnant? Your symptoms seem really good. I hope you get your BFP!

Well we only dtd on the 2nd, and FF says I O'ed on the 6th, so I would be feeling more positive about it if the dates were closer together! I keep thinking AF has started, feel wet down below, but nothing :dohh: I'm not letting myself get my hopes up for another few days at least.


----------



## Jrie1

I see and completely understand. I still do hope you get your bfp. I too am very moist down there..lol tmi. But its extra wet. Its an eggwhite color.


----------



## alex_85

Just a quick update... was sure AF was going to turn up last night, as my cramps had gotten worse, but nothing so far :thumbup: My temp has risen a teeny tiny bit, but I don't think its accurate cos I didn't go to sleep till 3.30am, then I was woken up at 6.00am by the cat, so had to get up, then slept till 10.30am, but think I was tossing and turning during that time too. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e8600


----------



## Doingit4us

When is your AF due?


----------



## alex_85

I was expecting it last night, I'm on CD29, and my average cycle is 28 days. I've been charting 7 cycles, excluding this one, and the longest has been 30 days, so I'm not getting my hopes up too much yet. But every other cycle my temps start to drop, and stay down, a few days before I'm due


----------



## Doingit4us

That's usually how mine goes. I'm 12dpo with a 14 day luteal phase. Had huge dip this morning. Went from 98.2 (I only had about 3hrs of sleep) to 97.3. There was no gradual decline. I'm cramping and had pink tinged cm. I'm sure it's AF coming early. Sucks. My fingers will stay crossed for you. You're not out until AF shows her face.


----------



## DiorL

you guys are lucky.... i still have no symptoms... my last pregnancies i got NO symptoms as well and right after AF didnt come, they showed up....

i usually get pg like symptoms before AF when im not pg and this month NOTHING.... so i hope this means something


----------



## DiorL

Yesterday temp was 98.1 today its 98.5 and af is due tomorrow


----------

